# Посоветуйте баян для ребёнка)



## novichok 2016 (30 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте)
А посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какой именно баян лучше купить для ребёнка 10 лет, рост 146 см, средней (ближе к спортивной) комплекции. Один год занимается в музыкальной школе. Педагог дала нам полный карт-бланш  по выбору марки и модели баяна))
Хотелось бы новый, хотелось бы полегче. Хотелось бы получше и подешевле  
Спасибо  заранее)


----------



## diletant (30 Апр 2016)

Получше - значит дороже
Рекомендую Юпитер-2 Детский ц/п и г/в..
Но все же лучше с педагогом посоветуйтесь.


----------



## novichok 2016 (30 Апр 2016)

diletant писал:


> Получше - значит дороже
> Рекомендую Юпитер-2 Детский ц/п и г/в..
> Но все же лучше с педагогом посоветуйтесь.


Спасибо большое за отклик! Сейчас поищу в Интернете информацию об указанном Вами баяне. 
А педагог назвала "Этюд" и добавила: "Или что-то подобное".  И тут я совсем потерялась в поисках)


----------



## zet10 (30 Апр 2016)

Не торопитесь вкладывать деньги не разобравшись что и как...новый инструмент Вам сейчас абсолютно ни к чему...Если педагог говорит "Этюд" или на подобие,то это не беспочвенно... Можно купить хороший инструмент в пределах от 8 до 10 т.р, ну а если через годик у ребёнка будут успехи,то можно уже будет подумать о новом и обязательно готововыборном инструменте!выбросить деньги успеете всегда,поверьте!


----------



## novichok 2016 (1 Май 2016)

zet10, спасибо за отклик, да, я, пожалуй, сначала осмотрюсь среди кажущегося многообразия выбора.
Меня только смущает то, что я не понимаю, что является похожим или напоминающим "Этюд", какой баян/баяны одного с ним  класса? На что вместе с "Этюдом" смотреть?
Вот в параллельном обсуждении я прочитала положительные слова о баяне "тёрочке" - этот баян может подойти ребёнку?  Если не сложно, если это не обременит, то не подскажете ли его примерный вес? Я не нашла заслуживающего доверия источника, проливающего свет на этот вопрос. А вообще стоит гнаться с более лёгким баяном для ребёнка?
На некоторых тёрочках написано "Тульский", а на некоторых большая буква "М" - есть ли разница?
А по фотографии можно *примерно о*пределить стоит ли интересоваться приобретением этого баяна? Вот, например, такие фото:


----------



## zet10 (1 Май 2016)

Есть смысл обратить на модель " огонёк", очень лёгкий ,звучный и добротный иструмент на первое время...для ребёнка самое то!цена 8 т.р


----------



## zet10 (1 Май 2016)

Вес инструмента составляет одну из наиболее доминантных моментов для обучения  ребёнка! В принципе это альфа и омега дальнейшего...
Долгая и многогранная тема для десскусий...


----------



## novichok 2016 (2 Май 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Есть смысл обратить на модель " огонёк"


Скажите, пожалуйста, а "Огонёк 2" - это то, что нужно? Просто "Огонёк" не нашла(
И ещё вопрос, а искать лучше на просторах Интернета в целом или здесь на сайте у кого-то можно поспрашивать интересующую модель (купить у кого-то здесь)? Ооочень страшно покупать просто в Интернете


----------

